# Kleines Job angebot



## klauskarambulut (22. Jun 2015)

Hallo, 

ich hätte eine kleine Java-Aufgabe zu erledigen oder besser gesagt zu vergeben. Würde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand bei mir melden würde, der das gut kann.

[OT]Würde das ja gerne in der Job-Börse posten, aber 49,- Euro zzgl. Mwst, sind mir für ein einfaches Posting, auch wenn das hier ein grandioses Forum ist, einfach mal zu viel.[/OT]

Gruß Klaus


----------



## redJava99 (22. Jun 2015)

Ein paar Angaben zur Aufgabenstellung, Umfang der Arbeit und Preisvorstellung wären gut


----------



## VfL_Freak (23. Jun 2015)

*EDIT !!*

Moin,

sorry, nehme alles zurück, das hat sich scheinbar wirklich geändert und die reine Jobbörse, so wie früher, gibt es wohl nicht mehr 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## klauskarambulut (24. Jun 2015)

Vielen Dank.

Hat sich erledigt.


----------

